# Pre-spawn cutts



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Made it out on Sunday and again last night to a little spring creek for some cutthroat.

Call me crazy, but these are my favorite of the trout. I love chasing cutts.










Got all of these on dry flies. When I fished on Sunday, I hit it in the middle of the day and the fish were very active. Didn't catch much above 12 inches, but they were fun. Coming up and slurping anything right off the surface.










Yesterday (Tuesday) I went there again after work with a buddy of mine, and we got to hit the evening midge hatch. Crazy thing is, I caught fish on an Adams, a midge, AND a caddis. Anything with the right presentation got smacked. They also loved the skittering midges.



















I did see a few of the larger fish building redds in the flats. This is a bit earlier than I usually see redds starting to be built by cutts, but it's not too surprising with the warmer year.

Get out and enjoy it! The fishing is spectacular right now.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice little cutties,quite a color variation on them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Gotta love some dry fly fishing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! You're welcome Gary. 

Hopefully I can repeat this weekend on some more good dry fly water.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

You're crazy!;-) Nice colorful cute cutties. Fun on the dry I"ll bet.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brookieguy1 said:


> You're crazy!;-) Nice colorful cute cutties. Fun on the dry I"ll bet.


I was hoping you'd see that about my love for cutts! Haha.

Yeah, getting them on the dry is a blast. It's my favorite kind of fishing, just small little creeks like that. Oh, and little ponds with big brookies as well.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd have to say that cutthroat trout are my favorite species of fish as well. Something about the fact that they are basically the only native species of trout in our area makes them special for me for some reason. Don't get me wrong...any type of trout makes me exceedingly happy to catch, but cutties are the best IMO!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

smoothie said:


> I'd have to say that cutthroat trout are my favorite species of fish as well. Something about the fact that they are basically the only native species of trout in our area makes them special for me for some reason. Don't get me wrong...any type of trout makes me exceedingly happy to catch, but cutties are the best IMO!


Same thing for me. Them being native, and in some of these local streams for thousands of years, is really cool. And they're kinda purdy too.

Heck, I love em so much I've dedicated an entire chapter in my new book to cutthroat! One of these days I'd love to get out to Pyramid and catch some Lahontans.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

spencerD said:


> Same thing for me. Them being native, and in some of these local streams for thousands of years, is really cool. And they're kinda purdy too.
> 
> Heck, I love em so much I've dedicated an entire chapter in my new book to cutthroat! One of these days I'd love to get out to Pyramid and catch some Lahontans.


What's the name of your book? I'd love to check it out.

My buddy was just telling me the other day that we need to go chase after the spawning cutties at Pyramid. I'd never heard much about it, so I googled it and looked it up on youtube. Oh. My. Goodness! Biggest cutties I've ever seen.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

smoothie said:


> What's the name of your book? I'd love to check it out.
> 
> My buddy was just telling me the other day that we need to go chase after the spawning cutties at Pyramid. I'd never heard much about it, so I googled it and looked it up on youtube. Oh. My. Goodness! Biggest cutties I've ever seen.


That's very kind of you! I'm actually still in the middle of writing it. It'll be done in June, published by fall hopefully. I'll keep you in the loop on it if you're interested.

Yeah, Pyramid is amazing. I was toying with the idea of making a run down there at the end of the month. Would you be interested in coming?


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

spencerD said:


> That's very kind of you! I'm actually still in the middle of writing it. It'll be done in June, published by fall hopefully. I'll keep you in the loop on it if you're interested.
> 
> Yeah, Pyramid is amazing. I was toying with the idea of making a run down there at the end of the month. Would you be interested in coming?


I'm very interested in going out to fish Pyramid. It would be fun to get a little group to go out there. Let me know what dates you're thinking. I've got a big trip planned for mid May (to go fish the Madison River opening weekend), so it might be tough to make it work this year. I'll start working on another kitchen pass


----------

